# what broad heads do u shoot



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Do u shoot shuttle T's, muzzys, rage, wasp or other.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

ABC Sonic Pro 100


----------



## diamond87 (Nov 8, 2007)

i shoot magnus stinger two blade.:secret:


----------



## bigbird2 (Jan 13, 2007)

you coulda at least put the best one on there,,,magnus stingers:wink::wink::wink:lol,,ok maybe not he best but a very good bh and is also what i shoot

Godspeed
Levi


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Home made trade points.


----------



## Pa. Patriot (Oct 8, 2007)

Other; NAP Thunderhead 100's 
They worked 20 years ago and still do


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

i shoot stinger magnes


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

nap nitrons here


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

i shoot Slick Tricks's


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

G5 Montects!


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

3 blade 100gr muzzy


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

Innerloc three blade


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

*heads*

i shoot the nap crossfire. I love them the 6 point i killed last year only went 45 yards(perfect heart shot). They are really nice but i would like to try the rages.


----------



## Wi hunter (Nov 12, 2007)

*rage*

rage!!! end of story


----------



## CTTurkeyMan (Jul 2, 2006)

Rage 2-Blades get the Job done quick, fast and in a hurry.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

MX-3's and MX-4s


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

right now i am using thunder heads


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Grim Reaper Hades Fixed blade, and the Razortips.


----------



## bigbird2 (Jan 13, 2007)

Have to add Crimson talon venoms and magnus snuffers ss to the list :smile:


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

*Mussy's*

Muzzy 3 blade 75 Grain and I'v killed two deer with'em and I am really happy


----------



## stevekarns (Aug 6, 2006)

*G5*

Montec's here


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

Muzzy 100's imo the most reliable head out there and they have been around forever so there doing something right. i have tried magnas, thunder head and rage 2 blades but my muzzys still flew better and were the farthest in the target after about 20 shots with each broad head. i cant wait to get my hands on some mx3's but the budget wont allow it lol.We found a deer with a mx4 rapped up in its guts this year so i will sharpen it up and test it out if i get the chance.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Sonic 100 Gr::spam4::moose::banana:::spam:epsi:


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Allen Spyder expandables...hey...I know they're cheap...but they do the trick


----------



## Bow_Hunter4Life (Jan 2, 2007)

*Rage 2 Blade all the way*

Go with the Rage 2 Blade NOT THE 3 BLADE they have problems opening Trust me






that deer ran 40 yards and droped thats 2inch cut which broke 2 ribs going in and 1 going out


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

MONTECS MONTECS MONTECS!!! GOTTA LOVE THE FACT YOU CAN RESHARPEN THEM. oh ya and TekanII's:wink::wink:


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

i shoot steelforce 85s


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

Thinking about buying either Magnus Two blade screw in or the Muzzy MX-3s. Wich one do you guys think I should get


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i just changed from a 100 grain to 85 grain points what broad heads make 85 grain heads?


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

G5 montec:wink:


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm thinking about trying Slick Tricks, they really sound like the best all around broadhead out there...o well...won't be using any broadheads for several months anyway...


----------

